# Shotgun shells to Use?



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all!

I was wondering what shotgun shells you guys think would be good over decoys. I will be using the decoys about 20-30 yards out. Size and brand would be great. I'll be shooting mostly blacks with some divers mixed in. Any and all tips would be great.

Thanx in advance!!


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Brands dont seem to make a lot of difference these days.

Years ago, I only shot 2-3/4" Federal or Winchester 4s in lead over decoys. 3" dueces for pass shooting, late season ducks or geese.

When the mandate for steel came along, I shot Winchester or Federal 4s through a full choke and couldnt hit squat. I patterned it and found that through my S&W 3000, 30" full choked barrel that a hole, exactly the size and shape of a flying mallard was in the middle of the paper.

Speed is an issue and if you look at the numbers on the box you will see anything from 1300 fps to 1550 fps. Steel doesnt have the inertia of lead so it has to make up for it with speed.

Decoys at 30 yards out doesnt tell much. If you are hunting a wooded pothole with your decoys 30 yards out, you will get shots from 40 yards to "in your face". If you are hunting a big lake with decoys at that distance, you will get shots from 20 yards out to "way the hell out there".

Since you mentioned blacks and where you are from, Im assuming that most of your shots will be within 20-40 yards. In that situation, on puddle ducks which are decoying, shooting a 12 guage, I (personally) would use 2-3/4 inch dueces in a high speed steel. You could kill birds with smaller shot but your dentist may get more business than he deserves as a result. You could use 3 inch and have more #2 pellets but at those ranges on those ducks, it would be overkill. 
Do not buy cheap (sportman variety) steel as the pellets are not round and pattern like a handful of gravel. By the same token, do not get hung up on a tried and true name like Winchester (and I have the "Super X" logo tattood on my right arm...really!) or Remington... Some new and foriegn companies make some fast steel which is uniform and patterns nice.

If you want to experiment, bum a shell that is within those parameters and cut it open. If the shot resembles chocolate chips, dont buy it.

If it is 1550 fps, has round pellets and the price is right, then buy it.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Kent faststeel #2 is all I shoot for ducks and BB or BBB for geese


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

My test has to do with a wounded ducks on the water.
I hunt over decoys in the 30 to 35 yard range. If I knock a duck down and it lands in the decoys and promply puts its head up and begins to swim away, I will shoot it before I send out my chocolate lab for the retrieve. If the shell that you use kills it stone dead at 30 yards in the water, it is (to me) considered a good steel load. I like 2's in the first week of the season and BB's thereafter.
Sam


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

I shoot ducks with 3.5in dueces. I use 3in dueces too. My gun patterns the Winchester 1550fps good and I haven't really tried anything else. I use BB for geese and later in Oct. for those big mallards.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

For close in range work a 3" 3 shot in a 1475fps load is deadly to 40 yds on ducks and 35 on geese. Why would a person need 3.5" at 30 yds??? I can see it being the 3 rd shell for a longer shot though, and late season when the ducks are fully feathered and big Mallards(3.5" 2s ).

The key is 1450 to 1500 FPS. Slower than that and it does not have the umpf (knock down power). Faster than that and the pattern tends to go all to hell as from the Super HV powder loads can shatter the pattern (I've seen extremely poor patterns on 1700 fps). What ever you do--do not use these HV loads in a old gun, as the breach pressure is much, much higher than the old 1235fps lead loads of yester year. The guns made the last 10 years are much stronger alloy steel. Also be careful of recent foreign softer steel gun barrels made recently, like in o/u or s/s (Italy) which are not meant for steel shot use.


----------



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

Kent Fasteel 3 in # 4's...with a patternmaster on my Browning Gold...I've found nothing that patterns better...I buy a case every year! For 99 bucks at Macks...you can't go wrong


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

any fast steel load in 3" #3s


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Use #3 for ducks that way if I run into pheasants I feel comfortable and do not need to worry about switching loads.


----------



## ksduckkiller (Aug 31, 2006)

Kent Fast Steel 3'' #2 is the only way to go for ducks . That is my :2cents:


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanx for the in put. I've used steel shot in 3" federal and remington for years, looking for that extra range. Last year I bought a few boxes of Kent, 2 3/4 and 2 3/4 dueces (#2's)and was impressed. It seems to do the job fine. I'm hunting in small gullies, lots of cattails. I'm not going to be shooting any farther out than 50 yards and most will be in on top of me. I like the 2 3/4 shell because it spreads fast for as Bert said that in your face shooting. I need to make sure that the FPS is high enough to pack a punch i guess? Or do you guys think I should be using the the 3".


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

In my 3 1/2" 12 ga. I shoot 3 1/2" #2 Kent Fasteel (or is it spelled Faststeel). Last year they came out with a load that came out of the barrel at 1625 fps. It is DEADLY!! The reason I use the 3 1/2" is for the extra pellets. I rarely miss with it.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Remember

the shell and shot you use are only part of the equation. you need to have the proper choke and you need to know how your shotgun patterns the shells you use. extra range usually has more to do with choke selection than shell type and shot.

I shoot 3" 2 shot with a full choke for early season and 3" 1 shot and extra full choke for later in the season.

After shooting skeet all summer ducks and geese look like small aircraft coming in 

Have fun.

Bob


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

i use Estate 3" 2 shot all year long for every waterfowl species except swans. the main thing is to find a load that patterns well with how your gun is set up and stay within its range limits.
ps i had a random box of Federal 3 1/2 BB in the sheel bag this weekend and the estate 3" dueces were more effective with my gun this weekend than federal 3 1/2 BBs :beer:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Remington sportsman 3" number 4's. Change it up to 2's later in the year with a 3.5" for the third shot. Also carry around some 6's just for cripple shots


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

I use 3.5 inch Winchester Supreme aka Black Death for Geese and
I use Expert 3.5 2 shot for ducks. Winchester shot gun shells are awesome and I really don't use anthing else but Federal same inch and load.


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

I usually throw one Kent Fast Steel 2 3/4 in. #6 first for that first shot and then have 2, 3in. #3's for the last two shots.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I had alot of trouble with faststeel in my bennelli so i switched to winchester and federals. Winchester drylock is cheaper, so that is usually my choice on ducks(i shoot more ducks than geese) I usually use 3 1/2 inch duces or 3 inch 1's and they have been doing the job. for geese i usually go with federal 3 1/2 inch BBB's. Just my :2cents:


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

I like kent faststeel #2's. Hevi-shot #4 also seemed to work the few times i used it. I would advise you to refrain from using the "Xpert" type shells unless your just looking to burn some cheap ammo. Your #3 shot will be mixed in with some bb's, some 6's, and some bean shaped pellets.


----------

